# 1kg of morios?



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

So I've been loking into buying my live food in bulk but I was wondering if anyone can show me how many morio/super worms you get when you buy 1kg as I have been considering buying these in bulk but I have no idea if it is worth it or not.




Thanks  .


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

kaimarion said:


> So I've been loking into buying my live food in bulk but I was wondering if anyone can show me how many morio/super worms you get when you buy 1kg as I have been considering buying these in bulk but I have no idea if it is worth it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto. Anyone?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry i cant show u but i bought 1kg of morios, ive still got loads left and i bought them about 6months ago. Ive only got one BD tho


----------



## Just_Nash (Dec 1, 2007)

I've only got one skink who eats them too, but even with alternating days when he has veggies and livefood, morio's is all he will eat and he gets thru the best part of a tub a week


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Pleco07 said:


> Sorry i cant show u but i bought 1kg of morios, ive still got loads left and i bought them about 6months ago. Ive only got one BD tho


Thanks for the info, this should hopefuly save me a load as my youngest loves morios and goes through them like no tomorrow :lol2:.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Well thats me just bought 1kg so I will hopefuly be able to post some pics up soon to show just how much there are in 1kg  .


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

just by having a quick glance id guess 1,500 - 2,000 morios lol lots and lots you would probably be better getting 500g lasts me a week or two with about 70 being fed out a day to various things.
stu


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i bought 500g not expecting that many but they filled a 1 litre ice cream tub up to the brim, i kept them all in a big critter keeper, tbh they ate loads of food and it took months and months to use them all, i didn't buy bulk again, its easier to manage a smaller amount over a large quantity, as they eat less before you feed them to your herp 

is that WH40K in your banner?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

How long do you think it would take for 1kg of morios to eat a dead mouse?
I'am asking because I think it would be pretty intresting to see it and if it lol.




boywonder said:


> is that WH40K in your banner?


Yep, I've been playing for the past 6yrs .
Why do you ask?


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I just got the box through today and saddly it was 1kg of mealworms :censor: ,now thats what I get for ordering at 2 in the morning  .

The 1kg of morios is £27 and I accidently ordered a £17 bag of mealworms and it is really annoying as I won't even be able to use half of them by the time they turn into beetles :banghead: .


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Keep as many as you can in the fridge, I've never had an alien when I've kept mine in there


----------

